# Camping holiday in Barcelona or Algarve



## gilboy (13 Jun 2011)

Hi

Trying to get away with 2 kids(both < 3 years) for the end of August and would love to get a self contained bungalow/cabin in a lively family campsite.

Ideally hoping to get something close to Barcelona or Algarve as can flight to both of these locations.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Jun 2011)

Very expensive at that time of year.  Why not get ferry to France and stay somewhere in Brittany or the North coast of France?  With 2 children so young you needs lotsa stuff for them which you will pay for in baggage terms on a flight, plus the waiting around at airports at both ends.  Plus, when you get there, you can drive to nearest Lidl/Aldi or maybe LeClerc store and stock up for the holiday with stuff you know the children will eat, at a reasonable cost.  Also, you can fill the boot with wine on the way home!


----------



## mariposa (13 Jun 2011)

*El delfin verde*

El Delfin verde is a campsite on the costa brava, 40mins approx drive from girona airport. Its on the beach, has kids clubs and had accomodation to suit most people - mobile homes, cabins, villas all with or without air conditioning. I've been there with young kids and found it great. I'd recommend hiring a car though, to see the towns nearby.


----------



## bonza1 (15 Jun 2011)

Does it have to be end of August? If you can push it to the beginning of Sept, prices will drop significantly. If you check out Thomson al Fresco.co.uk, you can check out all their sites for that are. Sangul and Cambrils come highly recommended, both of which are a about 10 k from Reus airport, and do not require hire car. Taxi is about 30E each way. 
But you will get a two bed chalet/mobile with either of these for about 400/500 in Sept. You can also check these sites out  directly, Sangui and Cambrils are sister sites, you can check price and availability for either of them on the same site. I will see if i can find a link.
Yours are not of school going age, and tbh, if at all possible, take advantage of this while you still can.
Prices for the school holiday period will hurt your brain when the time comes. HTH.


----------



## bonza1 (15 Jun 2011)

www.sanguli.es
There you go. Enjoy.


----------



## reevasa (15 Jun 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I don’t know any campsites in Barcelona and when I was there stayed in a centrally located hotel. I think if you go somewhat further from Barcelona then you will come across nice beaches and may be you can find some campsites. But I think it is best to stay in a reasonably priced hotel and rent a car for 2-3 days for some excursions near Barcelona. You can try renting car from reputed companies like [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*bestspaincarrental *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]and hertz.[/FONT]


----------



## TarfHead (15 Jun 2011)

bonza1 said:


> Sangul and Cambrils come highly recommended, both of which are a about 10 k from Reus airport


 
Cambrils is not 'close' to Barcelona, especially with 2 young children. Train time is, IIRC, at least one hour each way.

Apart from that, Cambrils is a lovely spot.

As other posters have said, going after August is better with kids not yet in school.


----------



## tosullivan (15 Jun 2011)

bonza1 said:


> www.sanguli.es
> There you go. Enjoy.



Have stayed here last 2 yrs in the villa paradise chalets.highly recommend it. Fly into reus with ryanair.
We hired a car both times and drove to barcelona
train station is just up road tho aswell
pm me if you need any info


----------



## SoylentGreen (16 Jun 2011)

http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/camping/mas_sant_josep

Have a look at their home page also.


----------



## tosullivan (16 Jun 2011)

SoylentGreen said:


> http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/camping/mas_sant_josep
> 
> Have a look at their home page also.


 
this place is not a patch on Sanguli


----------



## SoylentGreen (16 Jun 2011)

tosullivan said:


> this place is not a patch on Sanguli


 
Just offering a choice no need to take it personally!


----------



## tosullivan (16 Jun 2011)

SoylentGreen said:


> Just offering a choice no need to take it personally!



Not taking it personally just giving my opinion


----------



## SoylentGreen (17 Jun 2011)

So in order to give your balanced opinion you've been to Mas Sant Josep?


----------



## TarfHead (17 Jun 2011)

Mas Sant Josep looks about as near to Barcelona as Sangul, i.e. not very. Sangul is about 100km from Barcelona.

Sangul is also close to Port Aventura which is a plus. Sangul is also close to Salou with is, IMHO, a significant minus.

Seeing as the OP posted '_Ideally hoping to get something close to Barcelona or Algarve as can flight to both of these locations_', neither of those 2 sites match that requirement.


----------



## gilboy (17 Jun 2011)

Thanks very much for all the feedback. We are thinking of going for Sangul or Cambrils. Just wondering if anyone would recommend one over the other.

Also - we are planning on going early September. I am a little concerned the place will be like a ghost town. Anyone being there at that time?

BTW - we are actually flying to Reus so its very close which is excellent
Thanks again


----------



## bonza1 (18 Jun 2011)

Glad to be of help. No idea which would be better tho!


----------



## sam h (18 Jun 2011)

I have stayed at Cambrils Park (sister park to Sanguli) & it is lovely.

Spotlessly clean & the bungalows they rent are fab.  The facilities on site are great, the only smally downside is that there is not too much within walking distance, you would have to drive or take the bus up to Cambrils or Salou (Salou is not great), you can also go into Reus (lovely little town.)  

It suited us when the kids were small as we didn't really want to drag them about, pretty much all we needed was on-site.  Kids would spend the whole day in the pool with the slides....they also had some kids clubs.
Plenty entertainment at night.  It was a great spot - did about 3 hols there.

Septemebr would be lovely, not too busy & not too quiet !!

You can get passes for Porta Ventura (check out Keith Prowse)

LINKIE: [broken link removed]


----------

